# Another set of Drawers



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

after I got through making the drawers for my MLCS router table I was looking at my junked up Jessem table and decided to do the same for it.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Put the drawers in and found that the top one was too shallow for my router bits so i knocked the top off and extended it up 1 1/2"


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Then I found the router bits were still too long to close the drawer so I drilled holes in the bottom to let the shanks extend down thru, but only half the bits fit so just put them in the second drawer.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sure do see a lot of ''stuff'' that didn't come from HF Herb...
they know you aren't the loyal fan they think you are???

other than that... nice job and execution ... 
you have the knack Herb...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

A man after my own heart. Build it, find it dont work, modify it, modify it, and suddenly it does work.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> A man after my own heart. Build it, find it dont work, modify it, modify it, and suddenly it does work.


LMAO. If you notice in the first picture of the box there is a cut-out filled in on the bottom. Well that started out as the top. When I tried to slide the box in over the front angle it hung up on the router lift. So I cut a hole for that and the box went in and dropped down 2" and I lost 2 " of room inside. So I took the front angle off turned it over to be upside down and then I could just slide the box into the stand. I still didn't have room in the top drawer and since now I had some room at the top, I figured if I raised the top ,it would allow the bits room , but it didn't.
Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

We dont need no steenkin plans. If it works, it works for us.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> We dont need no steenkin plans. If it works, it works for us.


LMAO, If I worked for me I would fire myself. I seldom use plans, just measure and build, It comes back to bite me once in awhile.LOL.
Herb


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Herb, the finished item should be placed in the lounge/living room.It is much to pretty to reside in your shop. James jj777746


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Great use of space and handy location.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Herb. I like the way you turned one table part to gain in height. What are you gonna do about the upside down JessEm logo?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

He's going to leave it there to wind up all the OCD planners.


----------



## CAD-Man (Apr 28, 2013)

All I cans say is you do the most beautiful and functional woodworking. Makes me wish I had your talent for woodworking.

CAD-Man


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

CAD-Man said:


> All I cans say is you do the most beautiful and functional woodworking. Makes me wish I had your talent for woodworking.
> 
> CAD-Man


Thanks for the compliment. I am getting good at covering my mistakes. These are pretty basic cabinets, a box, drawer guides, drawer boxes, face frame, drawer fronts, and pulls.

Herb


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I am getting good at covering my mistakes. These are pretty basic cabinets, a box, drawer guides, drawer boxes, face frame, drawer fronts, and pulls.
> 
> Herb


Nice build Herb. If you keep this up in another year or two you might be a real woodworker. :wink::laugh2:

So why did you get another router table?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@hawkeye10
I have always had 2, they come in handy to make a setup on each one. the sliding table is nice for making cross cut edge profiles.

I also have 2 Table Saws, 3 drill presses,2 band saws.



I suppose that some of you are wondering why the sides have rabbets at the top. Well that is another mistake. When I was rabbeting the side panels on the TS, I rabbeted the tops instead of the back.

It came in handy though later, when I extended the sides up I utilized it as a lap joint for the strips I used to raise the top.
Herb


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

What kind of drawer glides, Herb?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I need to do that to all my roll arounds. You notice I said need to, not going to.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> I need to do that to all my roll arounds. You notice I said need to, not going to.


Thanks for the laugh.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

ScottyDBQ said:


> What kind of drawer glides, Herb?


Mine are similar to these.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Drawer-Sli...m=302664334567&_trksid=p2045573.c100753.m4841

I bought them on sale for about 1/2 price 3-4 years ago and got a bunch of different lengths, from 10" to 22".
The listing above has free shipping, most want $9.00/ pr. for shipping.

Herb


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

We learn and improve even more with our own mistakes!!!! Great Job. Herb!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@Herb Stoops

..............and here I thought you went out and picked up a new pair of slacks??

Nice work Herb!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good job, Herb. Your project looks like some of mine. Even the best laid plans sometimes go awry. A good woodworker can make his mistakes work and no one will ever know, except for a few hundred of your friends.:surprise::grin:

I like the way you added height to your cabinet for the top drawer. I did that when I built my work bench. I salvaged a drawer from the old bench and added about 3 1/2-4 inches to all four pieces, thus creating a deep drawer to match the other two. It has worked as well as the new ones I made.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Good job, Herb. Your project looks like some of mine. Even the best laid plans sometimes go awry. A good woodworker can make his mistakes work and no one will ever know, except for a few hundred of your friends.:surprise::grin:
> 
> I like the way you added height to your cabinet for the top drawer. I did that when I built my work bench. I salvaged a drawer from the old bench and added about 3 1/2-4 inches to all four pieces, thus creating a deep drawer to match the other two. It has worked as well as the new ones I made.


Thats the story of my life fixing my mistakes, always seem to cut off the wrong end. So when I go to cut it off ,I cut off the other end, and then find out it was the wrong side. LOL,

When I cut the material for the face frame, I cut it before I raised the top,so I had to recut the verticals,and I recut them the same length as before. Even screwed them together and didn't find my mistake till I was installing them.

Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

On face frames, I usually lay the frame stiles on the cabinet front (making sure they're straight), then lay the rail material across the top, and mark the exact width to the edge. Repeat for the bottom rail. If I want the frame to overhang, I measure the amout of the overhang on one side, then double that and lay the two stiles in with that total amount of overhang. That is also the opportunity to make sure their appearance matches. 

I really prefer to make all face frame cuts on the table saw with a sled, and make certain the blade is exactly 90 to the table. Good square cuts, a backer to avoid blowout. Then pocket screws. 

For a door front, I use a similar approach, but add double the width of the tongue to the offset of the stiles. This is very accurate and easier for me to get right since it's an exact fit, door frames get made on the router table with bit sets.

Precise square cuts with pocket screws seem to get the frames perfectly square. Occasionally use the Miter Trimmer to shave the ends perfectly square, but only when I get obsessive.

I seem to make fewer mistakes when I keep it simple. I also tend to mark the inside and matching corners so I don't forget. My rememberer isn't as good as my forgeterer.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Tool drawers are great, well worth the effort. N


----------

